# homemade speakerbox



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

saw the neighbor kid(14) busy workin on his grandpa's truck last saturday. after a little investigation i find that he has a nice pioneer cd player, going to a new rf 2 way parametric eq, to a punch2400 to some subs take a look


----------



## Chicago Tony (Apr 15, 2003)

Is that box made out of cardboard? If it is I hoped you steered him in the right direction.












droppinbottom said:


> saw the neighbor kid(14) busy workin on his grandpa's truck last saturday. after a little investigation i find that he has a nice pioneer cd player, going to a new rf 2 way parametric eq, to a punch2400 to some subs take a look


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

HAHAHA true...

mines homemade too...hopefully it sounds better than his though!!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Damn those things must rattle a lot. I bet they dont even produce that much bass with those boxes. Send him to best buy or something, you can buy some speaker boxes for cheap. Sometimes when they are clearance there only $20.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> HAHAHA true...
> 
> mines homemade too...hopefully it sounds better than his though!!


BTW nice system. Does it rattle at all?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

That's not tommys system, he got no subz in his car, LOL I rode in it, believe me


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

believe it or not the kid used to have two hx2 12's in a virtual technology box. and yes it is cardboard and duck tape :hal:


----------

